# Speelight : Yongnuo vs Canon



## Checkmouah (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys!
I want to buy a flash soon for portrait but I'm hesitating between the Canon 430ex II and the Yongnuo 568ex II.

Do you guys know these flashes? Which one would recommand me?

Thanks!


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2014)

I have 4 of the yongnuo 568EX flashes, albeit for Nikon, and half a dozen of the YN622n radio triggers....I love them. 
I found them to be better than my SB600's, and easily as good as my SB700's (which i think might be about the equivalent of the canon 430EX, but dont quote me on that)
the TTL and HSS features have worked flawlessly. I cant speak for the canon versions of course, 'cause i don't have canon gear, but i don't imagine there is much difference. 

I mostly use mine in 40" umbrella softboxes and 43" Brollys with no problems. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/338083-yn568ex-flash-review.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/338720-yongnuo-yn-622n-trigger-review.html


----------



## lambertpix (May 21, 2014)

I don't own the 420, but I have the YN-568 and 622's, and I love them.  Zero problems in around a year and a half now.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 21, 2014)

I would recommend the Yongnuo.  Could have had two for the price of the 430 and missed nothing on features.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

Yep! have two of YN too. I love them.


----------



## Checkmouah (May 22, 2014)

Wow thanks for all the comment guys very helpful! Did you buy them on eBay?


----------



## lambertpix (May 22, 2014)

Yup.  I believe they've got something resembling an online store, but IIRC, I looked for a seller here in the US and pulled the trigger, so to speak.


----------



## Checkmouah (May 22, 2014)

I just discovered the Godox V860 is it better than the 568exii in your opinion?


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2014)

Have you considered this kit?  B1 Off-Camera Flash


----------



## tecboy (May 22, 2014)

Checkmouah said:


> I just discovered the Godox V860 is it better than the 568exii in your opinion?


How is Godox V860 better than 568exii?


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Have you considered this kit? B1 Off-Camera Flash


Any idea how much this cost?


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered this kit? B1 Off-Camera Flash
> ...



$3,995.00 for the entire kit.


----------



## tecboy (May 22, 2014)

I'm not convinced about Godox.  If the Li-ion fails on me, and I stop by a Walmart to buy another battery, and they only carries AA batteries, I'm totally screwed.  Yongnuo would be a better choice.  I like my 430EXII, it is small and lightweight, but crazy expensive.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 22, 2014)

I like the yongs too. I had a speedlight, and I still have the triggers. In a budget, I'd go no other way, but I'm a victim of brand marketing snobbery


----------



## IzzieK (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Thanks. It can stay where it is right now...


----------



## Checkmouah (May 23, 2014)

Well actually I read that people have an underexposition issue when they're bounching their Yongnuo flash... Is it your case?


----------



## tecboy (May 23, 2014)

Checkmouah said:


> Well actually I read that people have an underexposition issue when they're bounching their Yongnuo flash... Is it your case?



What is underexposition?  Spend $200 more and get canon 430exii.


----------



## daggah (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Have you considered this kit?  B1 Off-Camera Flash



I'm guessing that someone considering Yongnuo flashes is not going to have the budget for Profoto gear.


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 4, 2014)

I have one of the Youngnuos, not as good as my 580EX II, but definitely more powerful than the 430EX, and just as easy to use. I just got the Phottix Mitros+, which I really love, but it costs more than either of the flashes you are mentioning at around $400.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 4, 2014)

I could also recommend the Yongnuo 568ex, I also have the 622TX and transceivers. I'm happy. I bought a couple dozen Eneloops at the same time.


----------

